# Snake torturer on youtube



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2007)

[video=youtube;brEyVyqBaCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brEyVyqBaCM[/video]
Check this cowboy out,,,


----------



## Kratos (May 18, 2007)

What an amature, not very proffesional to me


----------



## moosenoose (May 18, 2007)

I've seen Frank the "snake catcher" before on a doco somewhere, his techniques, while they appear safe for him, leave a lot to be desired in regards to the overall welfare of the animal. *shakes head* How many ribs were broken you reckon??


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 18, 2007)

i'm surprised they didn't kill the thing


----------



## dickyknee (May 18, 2007)

That guy is a nut job , what's with the bandages stuck to his gloves hehehe.
Like the way he goes for a high five , and gets snubbed lol.


----------



## militant_vixen (May 18, 2007)

Poor snake why are people so cruel??


----------



## ALLANA (May 18, 2007)

God almighty , I just love the way they say it's a bit aggresive/defensive (G I wonder why). If your that dam afraid why do it?. Lol and yes love the bandages on the gloves, you can never be to prepaired for these things, does he actually cry at the end?. Then after all the comotion he's a hero at the end and wraps the poor snake around his neck. :0


----------



## noidea (May 18, 2007)

instead of just leavin a comment hows about callin him to tell him how cruel he is his number is on the side of the box. just an idea i would but cant call mobiles


----------



## da_donkey (May 18, 2007)

That is the worst thing i have ever seen, what a pathetic joke for a snake catcher:evil: .

" Wow its aggresive....well defensive anyway" :evil: :evil: :evil: yeah id be pretty damed defensive if i had 2 fat @#$%^ standing on me for over an hour jamming me with sticks.

I really want to give him a call and a piece of my mind, but if he reckons that is his 2000th brown somehow i dont think he will listen to me.

What a clown shoe.

donk


----------



## Dan19 (May 18, 2007)

someone call him and then tell us what he says..


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 18, 2007)

:x Some ppl make me so angry!, i couldnt help myself and comented on the vid.


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 18, 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> :x Some ppl make me so angry!, i couldnt help myself and comented on the vid.


 

hahaha!! I don't blame you that was such a disgusting vid!! BTW which comment is yours?? The one that's had some thought into it I would say.... 

I hate that I don't have sound on my computer at work, I can never fully appreciate what these idiots are saying!!!


----------



## Goannas1 (May 18, 2007)

send it to nspw thay will take his licence away for improper Venomous 
snake handling. and if you do handling like that in any wild life rescue place your licence is taken away that is rule. and in nsw you do a refresher course i know in wires you do and how he passed that i don't know and wering gloves.


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 18, 2007)

LOL yeah i did the first coment (aspidities), and gave it a poor 1 star!


----------



## oxyranus (May 18, 2007)

How cruel id love to stand on his back and shove a broom into his neck.:x


----------



## Dan19 (May 18, 2007)

HAs someone rang him yet?


----------



## Goannas1 (May 18, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I've seen Frank the "snake catcher" before on a doco somewhere, his techniques, while they appear safe for him, leave a lot to be desired in regards to the overall welfare of the animal. *shakes head* How many ribs were broken you reckon??



yes he was in deadly predatrs snakes your number one phobia is here dvd he was ***** ther too


----------



## Goannas1 (May 18, 2007)

Dan19 said:


> HAs someone rang him yet?



even beter send him on a few hundred fake call outs


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2007)

Oh come on you guys, I know your all just jealous because you don't have a flashy pair of boot like his! . That was his longest ever brown!, as all the others were cut in two with his tongs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2007)

0407965092..He's not hard to get in touch with..
http://www.byronnews.com.au/localne...=localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection=
And this 'horror' story...
and this..from the byron bay paper


> If you would like to help George financially you can call him on 0407 965092 or send a cheque to George Ellis, PO Box 376, Mullumbimby, 2482.


----------



## munkee (May 18, 2007)

Good! Now I know where he lives so I can visit and punch him out.

What an idiot!!!!!


----------



## Dan19 (May 18, 2007)

snakeman89 said:


> even beter send him on a few hundred fake call outs


 
Nice idea there...:lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (May 18, 2007)

I just sent this email to the paper that wrote that article:
To whom it may concern
I write to you in reference of your story entitled "Horror' snake season", from the 14/09/2006
I am from West Australia, I have a licence to keep reptiles and I own two snakes and some geckoes.
Over the past year I have been doing a lot of research into reptiles. I by no means would refer to myself as an expert. I still have a lot to learn and am only just scraping the surface.
However, I was just wondering if you have seen George "The Snake Man" Ellis at work.
Recently your story on George Ellis was brought to my attention through a reptile forum where we are all in dismay.
I have to say the way he captures and removes snakes is appalling and abhorent. He seems to stand on the snake and then half crush it with his tongs. His "work" has been caught on video several times.
His licence should be revoked and he should not be allowed anywhere near the industry.
It worries me that many people are actually calling this guy to have snakes removed.
What worries me more is that your paper is encouraging the man and even getting people to GIVE HIM MONEY as some kind of charity case.
I'm sorry if the tone of this is anger but quite frankly I am appalled and worried for the welfare of the animals that this man comes into contact with.
I just thought I should bring it to your attention, just who you are supporting.
Please refer to video link.

[video=youtube;brEyVyqBaCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brEyVyqBaCM[/video]

Thank you.

Jennifer


----------



## Dan19 (May 18, 2007)

Good work jennifer


----------



## m.punja (May 18, 2007)

No wonder it's been such a bad snake season, all the snakes probably heard the comunity is supporting him and trying to start a revolution. I love the way the say he 'saved' the snakes, saved them by breaking their ribs when he uses his tongs and squashing them under his boots. Someone actually donated him a car!? Sounds like an alright place for a professional snake catcher to start off once someone gets this pest out of the way. He was in a doco, i remember watching him when I was only just getting into snakes, I watched and even then I thought his methods were wrong, when I barely knew a thing. I only hope the snakes get one back. Wonder if the snake was big enough would he simply drive one wheel over it half way to make it easier to catch???


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (May 18, 2007)

hes got a costume and a snake mobile lol, he is an absolute joke


----------



## Goannas1 (May 18, 2007)

snakeman89 said:


> send it to nspw .



ment to say npws


----------



## junglepython2 (May 18, 2007)

The old boot and tong technique what a joke.


----------



## Tristis (May 18, 2007)

ive never see anyone handle a snake with there feet befor


----------



## ihaveherps (May 18, 2007)

very sad indeed!


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2007)

Sensational stuff. How long do you need to handle a brown for you to become a hero. I am sure he knows. You would be lucky to handle any venomous rescue for more than a few seconds if at all. About as long as it takes to drop it into a hoop bag.


----------



## da_donkey (May 18, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Sensational stuff. How long do you need to handle a brown for you to become a hero. I am sure he knows. You would be lucky to handle any venomous rescue for more than a few seconds if at all. About as long as it takes to drop it into a hoop bag.


 
And it is essential in any snake rescue to "walk and make sounds like a Gorilla" after picking the snake up, true profesional 

Donk


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Sensational stuff. How long do you need to handle a brown for you to become a hero. .



about .5 seconds mid body, 5 seconds tail, and 10 minutes head hold.


----------



## Fuscus (May 18, 2007)

Its billed as an eastern brown but looks far to large to me. Could it be a Mulga snake?


----------



## Goannas1 (May 18, 2007)

no not a Mulga snake i have handeld a eastern brown the same size oh and chech out the head shap


----------



## Tsidasa (May 18, 2007)

whoever was hosting it on you tube has deleted all the comments you guys made so i guess it falls on death ears :?:cry:


----------



## pythoness (May 18, 2007)

hmmmm very humane .......................tisk, what a doodle head :X


----------



## OzRocks (May 18, 2007)

that guy would have to be one of the biggest tools Ive ever seen!!!
for a start i wouldnt have a clue where he picked up those techniques, but also why does he count every snake he catchs'?
he must be on the biggest ego trip ever!!!

but from now on everyone when ya catchin snakes.....
break their backs by standing on em and jabbin em with brooms and tongs,
then parade around with it like your gods gift and its just another notch in ya belt,
then throw it in container like its a rubber snake......ya cant go wrong!!!!!


----------



## snakesrule (May 18, 2007)

*Absolutely disgusting*

It is an eastern brown and I for one will be contacting NSW Parks & Wildlife on Monday about this incident. .
If we were caught by Dept of Sust. & Environment in Victoria handling a snake like that we would be hung , drawn & quartered & deservedly so.
On top of all that he describes that as rescuing the snake ???

I wonder how good a snake catcher he really is without his snake tongs and his offsider.
Also now that snake will probably die from extensive internal injuries if it hasnt died already.
Well done Barry for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## urodacus_au (May 19, 2007)

What a joke, how many idiots does it take to catch a snake?

Should have been tailed straight out and straight into a bag, takes no more than ten seconds. He didnt even have to contend with the pointy end when he got there, the snake was already restrained!
This guys had too many people dribbling about how brave he is and now belives it.

Jordan


----------



## mdixie (May 19, 2007)

I vented my anger by sending him a text message. And will make a formal complaint on Monday.


----------



## Teamsherman (May 19, 2007)

George the moron. Fair dinkum.


----------



## cement (May 19, 2007)

I had a look at the vid, then got side tracked because Steve irwins 10 most deadliest snakes was on you tube right there too.Big difference, BIG DIFFERENCE.
I cant remember that dollystroppers name, but fair dinkum i'd like to boot him fair up the backside and wrap those bandages around his head.
I am making a complaint to the NPWS, The only thing I can give him credit for is telling everyone to stand back.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 20, 2007)

some in nsw really needs to show that to nsw parks and wildlife.
That is nothing short of total and utter incompetence. He has absolutley NO idea at all.
Anyone who has to use a pair of tongs to catch a snake should not be catching them, simple as that, let alone standing on the poor thing. This guy seriously needs to be removed from catching snakes, hes an accident waitting to happen. unbelivable.!!

The guys nothing but an incompetent cowboy, the writting on the boots gives him away as well.

fuscus, browns get considerably larger than that fellow, ive seen a handful well over 8 feet and as thick as your arm, absolutlely huge., besides byron bay is quite a few hundred kms away from the closest mula population.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2007)

I reckon the snake was already dead when he measured it along the side of the car..
the snake at the end that you can see in the box would probably be a different one...


----------



## Tatelina (May 20, 2007)

It looks dead when they're measuring its length alongside the car..
Egh. Why couldn't they have called you Baz? *sigh*
Honestly..some people. 



dickyknee said:


> That guy is a nut job , what's with the bandages stuck to his gloves hehehe.
> Like the way he goes for a high five , and gets snubbed lol.



hehehe yeah I laughed at that.


----------



## Outbackexotics (May 20, 2007)

I agree it was dead when they mesure it its all limp.


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

I would agree but u can see it flip itself over once he lays it on it side, a split second before they change camera shots


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 20, 2007)

yea they probably killed the poor thing


----------



## xycom (May 20, 2007)

I'm new to youtube, but how can someone find out who this dude is?
Has anyone rang him yet?

Per


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2007)

[ 0407965092..He's not hard to get in touch with..
http://www.byronnews.com.au/localne...=localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection=

i rang his number a couple of time but it goes to an answering machine
you can call him on 0407 965092 or to George Ellis, PO Box 376, Mullumbimby, 2482.


----------



## xycom (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed pages 2,3 and 4 of the postings....(got a bit fired up)
Was there any response to the complaints about him?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2007)

Geoge ellis is not his real name but a shortened version of his greek name..he is well known in mullumbimby as the local snake catcher but i havnt got to much info yet....but i will


----------



## wood_nymph (May 20, 2007)

what a god damn nut job, whats with the speech and crying about the 2000th brown snakes he's caught (or more to the point probably seriously injured). why on earth didn't he bag it? probably just so he could watch it striking around stressing out cause he thinks it looks cool


----------



## cement (May 20, 2007)

I just watched that again, I lived up in the Tweed for quite a while and reckon thats at the Hari farm out of Murwillumbah. I know there are more capable people then him up there. I think he should be put out to pasture and give it to someone else.


----------



## Yann (May 20, 2007)

*Email*



Tsidasa said:


> I just sent this email to the paper that wrote that article:
> To whom it may concern
> I write to you in reference of your story entitled "Horror' snake season", from the 14/09/2006
> I am from West Australia, I have a licence to keep reptiles and I own two snakes and some geckoes.
> ...



Hey Jennifer...
First of all: fair play to you for sending the email...
Did you receive any answer from the newpapers?


----------



## Yann (May 20, 2007)

snakesrule said:


> It is an eastern brown and I for one will be contacting NSW Parks & Wildlife on Monday about this incident. .
> If we were caught by Dept of Sust. & Environment in Victoria handling a snake like that we would be hung , drawn & quartered & deservedly so.
> On top of all that he describes that as rescuing the snake ???
> 
> ...





ssssnakeman said:


> I reckon the snake was already dead when he measured it along the side of the car..
> the snake at the end that you can see in the box would probably be a different one...





Outbackexotics said:


> I agree it was dead when they mesure it its all limp.





grimbeny said:


> I would agree but u can see it flip itself over once he lays it on it side, a split second before they change camera shots



I thought the snake was dead too as it was all floppy... I have watched again and again after Grim's remark but I am not sure the snake flipped itself over... It moves for sure but I rekon it is just gravity...
Anyway, if it's still alive at that point, it would probably be dead by now...


Hopefully NSW Park & Wildlife will respond to Snakesrule asap and you guys will keep us all posted of the outcomes...


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

Yea im not so sure but it seems to me like its belly side up and their is a def colour change to its back colour. Im not certian either way im sure its probably not alive now. Definatly would have caused injury with that heavy weight. I hope this guy gets whats coming for him.


----------



## inthegrass (May 20, 2007)

i do not know much about catching and relocating vens. and do not wish to.
HOW MANY of you that have been saying how badly treated this snake was treated have actually called this guy and stated your views.
NOT MANY i would bet.
cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2007)

Everyone could write to the papers that advertise his business..The echo in mullumbimby carries a running ad for this twat..
also these papers seem to back him aswell.
http://www.northernstar.com.au/loca...=localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection
http://www.abc.net.au/northcoast/stories/s1745511.htm
http://byronnews.com.au/localnews/storydisplay.cfm?storyid=3719945
i know ive tried to make contact with him a few times, im no longer able to comment on his youtube video..and im working on getting his real name and address which i will post here.
Roadtrip to mullumbimby?? just a bit to far for me atm


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 21, 2007)

G'day guys,

Nice to see that everyone else has now witnessed the antics of this incompetent fool. I first saw him on one of Rob Bredl's DVD's, where he catches an average sized Eastern Brown with tongs, literally drags it outside, pins it, and that headgrabs it from the FRONT of the pinner. He must have a very dedicated guardian angel to ensure he doesn't get bitten on a daily basis.

We actually show video clips of the "Snakeman" to some of our students, to show them why we do not train them in the use of tongs!

Cheers

Jonno

"Tongs are for snags, not snakes!"


----------



## slim6y (May 21, 2007)

I find it weird that someone who has captured (I wasn't listening very well because my computer at work is rather quiet) 2000 browns still chooses to use this method of capture.

Very upset that a snake can be treated this way by an 'experienced' snake handler.


----------



## liasis (May 21, 2007)

sadly you will probably find he doesnt even have the proper licence for catching vens he is a clown i cant understand why he couldnt just tail it straight into a bag it would of taken him 10 second insted he has to show of what a ****er everything he did was wrong gloves who wears gloves while your handleing a snake it would make it harder to handle


----------



## m.punja (May 21, 2007)

gloves wouldnt make it hard when you are holding the snake around the neck as tight as you can, you wouldn't need to worry about the snake wriggling out. Just close your fist around it's neck and suffocate it holding it as tight as you can, less chance of you being biten. Plus, holding it this way means you can prance around like a gorila try to get high 5's and wrap the snake around your neck while you do a little speech without being worried about the snake or it's fangs. What a tool this guy is. It would be interesting to see if he really does have his lic or not. He is probably collecting the dole too. Don't blame him for not charging people to relocate the snake, people can do what he done just as easily with the sharp end of shovel.


----------



## m.punja (May 21, 2007)

Its hard to tell if the snake is dead or not because it does seem to roll over once in the cage, but it could also be gravity, i just replayed it a dozen times and cant quite tell


----------



## snakesrule (May 21, 2007)

I have been in touch with Parks & Wildlife NSW but at this stage I can only get put through to licensings voicemail. I have left messages for them to contact me.
If any of you guys want to contact them their number is 1300 361 967. I also have tried his mobile no 0407 965 092 but unfortunately you can only get his voice mail.
Like Barry (ssssnakeman) stated earlier if enough of us make enough noise about this hopefully this idiot George the snakeman can be stopped.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 21, 2007)

Les, unfortunatly 'george the snakeman' has community support (good snake = dead snake)and as he is the only catcher in his area the only thing we could rely on is the possibility that he has not got a licence to do this work.
But yeh, if you feel passionate, like i do, get in touch with all the relevant authorities and put an end to this sort of redneck behaviour, the more people who show their disgust the better..Im sure his antics can only reflect badly on the catchers that do the right thing


----------



## snakesrule (May 21, 2007)

Yann said:


> I thought the snake was dead too as it was all floppy... I have watched again and again after Grim's remark but I am not sure the snake flipped itself over... It moves for sure but I rekon it is just gravity...
> Anyway, if it's still alive at that point, it would probably be dead by now...
> 
> 
> Hopefully NSW Park & Wildlife will respond to Snakesrule asap and you guys will keep us all posted of the outcomes...



This matter has now been reported NSW Parks Wildlifeand they are going to view the youtube footage..
They have taken my details as a licensed vic Wildlife controller and said they definitely following through with this via their Tweed Heads office and they will be in touch shortly.
I think the more people who report this BLATENT ACT OF ANIMAL CRUELTY the better response we will get to stop these morons from using these babaric methods. 
I have also reported it to the Byron Bay news paper but they said they will report it .???

Thanks again Barry for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## moosenoose (May 21, 2007)

snakesrule said:


> It is an eastern brown and I for one will be contacting NSW Parks & Wildlife on Monday about this incident. .
> If we were caught by Dept of Sust. & Environment in Victoria handling a snake like that we would be hung , drawn & quartered & deservedly so.



In all seriousness, what has the DSE or NPWS ever done in relation to the protection of these animals?? I say this because not once have I ever heard of anyone ever being prosecuted with killing one, never mind about being simply injured or manhandled. Personally I think you’re all up against a brick wall with having the brakes applied to this bloke and his methods. 

Either department will come back and suggest to you that it’s far better he’s doing an “entertaining” boot-scooting cowboy routine and actually removing them alive, as opposed to having them belted over the back of the head with a shovel. I’m certainly not defending his methods in his removals, but we have to look realistically at the popularity of these animals in the public eye – and they sure don’t rate too highly!

Anyway, my personal fav is the compression bandages he has hanging off him in rolls, the boots come in at a close second – George, you’re a turkey! :lol:


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 21, 2007)

i have dobbed him in to the rspca.. just coodnt stand it


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 21, 2007)

and i also rekon the reason its all limp when the measure it.. is cos he did break its back.. poor snake.. wot an ordeal.. i wood want to die to escape that man too.. TOTALLY DISGUSTED!!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 21, 2007)

http://www.rspcansw.org.au/contact_us
rspca has a place where you can vent if you like
[email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## cement (May 21, 2007)

I rang his mobile and got another operater number to ring which i had to quote another number to. Couldn't get through to NPWS but will try again 2morrow.


----------



## Rennie (May 21, 2007)

At least he is still saving the life of the ones that survive him :lol: . I reckon there's a chance he might not know any better, and isn't licenced, just another snake lover like us. Remember he says he is doing this voluntarily, as a free service to his community, and it has already put him in $10 000 debt.

Not that this would be an excuse for his methods but there's no need to try and abuse him or have him locked up, he needs to be educated or just stopped and replaced with a better local snake catcher (who wouldn't be voluntary and I'm sure the charge would prevent a few calls, killing a few more snakes).


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

No answer from the paper =( surprise surprise


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

Rennie said:


> At least he is still saving the life of the ones that survive him :lol: . I reckon there's a chance he might not know any better, and isn't licenced, just another snake lover like us. Remember he says he is doing this voluntarily, as a free service to his community, and it has already put him in $10 000 debt.
> 
> Not that this would be an excuse for his methods but there's no need to try and abuse him or have him locked up, he needs to be educated or just stopped and replaced with a better local snake catcher (who wouldn't be voluntary and I'm sure the charge would prevent a few calls, killing a few more snakes).


you're much more forgiving than i,


----------



## nuthn2do (May 22, 2007)

Rennie said:


> At least he is still saving the life of the ones that survive him :lol: . I reckon there's a chance he might not know any better, and isn't licenced, just another snake lover like us. Remember he says he is doing this voluntarily, as a free service to his community, and it has already put him in $10 000 debt.
> 
> Not that this would be an excuse for his methods but there's no need to try and abuse him or have him locked up, he needs to be educated or just stopped and replaced with a better local snake catcher (who wouldn't be voluntary and I'm sure the charge would prevent a few calls, killing a few more snakes).


As far as i'm aware it is still illegal in NSW to charge a fee for removal of reptiles (or any wildlife), so anyone that takes his place is definitely going to be an improvement.


----------



## snakesrule (May 25, 2007)

Update on the snake torturer 
I was contacted yesterday by NPWS & they have viewed the youtube video and they agreed his method for capturing this snake was excessive and they will be considering what action they can take.
Whether they take it further I dont know but that is what they told me.


----------



## eladidare (May 26, 2007)

im a byron bay local. i know of george ellis. he has "rescued" (if thats what you wanna call it) over 1000 snakes. you think he would be gettin better. and he isnt a volunteer, he charges!!! i rescued a brown snake from a backyard just out of byron bay, george was there the day before, and he quoted them $100 just for his time. YOU DONT USE GLOVES TO HANDLE SNAKES!!!


----------



## tan (May 26, 2007)

Could you imagine if someone was to "rescue" a koala or a possum by standing on it for over an hour then holding it on the ground with a stick forceably before throwing it into a box??? I realise they aren't as potentially dangerous as a brown but still...... alarming footage.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything back from rspca or npws (nsw offices) ?
The abc is waiting to hear a comment or some sort of feedback from one of these authorities before it runs with a story..


----------



## chickenman (May 29, 2007)

Man this guy is crazy, that poor snake far out!
we should leave a comment on the video linking to this forum or create our own video saying how unbelievably stupid this guy is for catching it in such a irresponsible way then include George the snakeman in the name so that every one who looks up or watches this video will see our video attached to it.
/sigh I hate that people can actually think they are doing something good by handling an animal this way…
argh this guy is crazy but I do like his sense of fashion 
Maybe he should give up on snake catching and start making his own fashion brand of snake man uniforms he would make heaps  also its funny how he tries to give the guy a hi-5 and he didn’t give him one  and what was with the gorilla imitation and the crying... far out its just catching a snake.... and the fact that they thanked the snake for tolerating it in the credits, I mean what is the snake going to care if some one said thank you to it if its been horribly injured.....
Maybe the doctors giving him his operation that he mentioned should treat him like he treated the snake.
Just thought I would leave my thoughts it’s a bit long so its probably all mixed around


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 10, 2007)

I never heard back from the people i contacted.
Did anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Jozz (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing ever seems to actually get done about these sort of things


----------



## Love_snakes (Dec 10, 2007)

HE MUST BE STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL NOT REST UNTILL HE IS SACKED/FIRED FOR CRUELTY TO SNAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!UNLESS I AM VERY TIRED!!!!!!!!! BUT I AM TOO YOUNG TO DEAL WITH THAT STUFF SO I WILL HAVE TO LEAAVE IT UP TO YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE SOMEONE DO SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i swaer i almost cried when he simply threw it around his neck! i am discusted!!!!!!!!and out raged!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 10, 2007)

frank looks homeless


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 10, 2007)

*ditto*



moosenoose said:


> I've seen Frank the "snake catcher" before on a doco somewhere, his techniques, while they appear safe for him, leave a lot to be desired in regards to the overall welfare of the animal. *shakes head* How many ribs were broken you reckon??




Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## haz1111 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cruel


----------



## Peterwookie (Dec 10, 2007)

I wanted that pour snake to bite those two idiots so bad. the two so called snake catchers in this clip should not even be able to look at pictures of snakes in books let alone be in a 100 mile radus of any reptile


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2007)

*Too Many Browns*

Personally one less brown couldn't do any harm. They have even turned up on the gold coast beaches recently. I'm talking surfers paradise. I think what is needed is a brown snake cull. Before you get all defensive, remember that the red bellie black populatuion is serverely lowered due to cane toads. I'm only talking a once off. If it does not happen things could be pretty bad in years to come.
Ragin


----------



## natrix (Dec 10, 2007)

What a moron.
His tacky cloying for celebrity is almost as sad as his treatment of the snake


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 10, 2007)

What a noob. Killer boots though


----------



## cris (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha i was about to make a comment about those boots :lol:
NANANANANANA
...S
...n
man
...k
...e

The funniest thing is even though they dont take much care of the snake they still let it get in position where it can bite them.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 10, 2007)

"Personally one less brown couldn't do any harm. They have even turned up on the gold coast beaches recently. I'm talking surfers paradise. I think what is needed is a brown snake cull. Before you get all defensive, remember that the red bellie black populatuion is serverely lowered due to cane toads. I'm only talking a once off. If it does not happen things could be pretty bad in years to come.
Ragin"

If you honestly think red bellies significally reduce the brown population, you should be culling the toads. 

Culling any native reptile would set the publics view on reptiles back another 50 years.


----------



## natrix (Dec 10, 2007)

Shame you can't do a rewind & edit there raginreptiles . Not a very well thought out post I feel.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Not much sense in your post raginreptile. For one browns are venturing into inhabited areas such as beaches as _humans_ have destroyed their natural habitats. And for two i agree with dpeica.



> Culling any native reptile would set the publics view on reptiles back another 50 years.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Personally one less brown couldn't do any harm. They have even turned up on the gold coast beaches recently. I'm talking surfers paradise. I think what is needed is a brown snake cull. Before you get all defensive, remember that the red bellie black populatuion is serverely lowered due to cane toads. I'm only talking a once off. If it does not happen things could be pretty bad in years to come.
> Ragin


 
The habitats of the two snakes barely overlap, a culling of brown snakes if even practically possible will only benefit the rodent population. What a ridiculous post.


----------



## jake61 (Dec 10, 2007)

i agree wit Trouble strange thing to post on a forum devoted to pythons AND SNAKES.


----------



## natrix (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't doubt that you mean what you say ragingreptile , that doesn't mean it makes any sense though.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 10, 2007)

You are a dead set unit. Your fist post was uninformed dribble, but the second removed all doubt of your ingorance and stupidity. Your frequenting the wrong site, im sure theres a cat lovers site where youd be most welcome.
Unfortunately natural selection isnt overly efficient, if it was we wouldnt have to deal with muck like this.
Jordan


----------



## jake61 (Dec 10, 2007)

i would stop to think twice about farmers snake tails. especially when were in a pretty bad drought i wouldnt think the brown snake population to be booming,where exactly lies the problems? are brown snake bites on the rise? have you seen any solid research?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Check your stats before posting I'm talking eastern they are right on top of each other 50 % overlap. By the way surfers is full of "rodents" so it shouldn't matter.


 
How about you check your stats before posting I said habitat not distribution, there totally different things.

What possible benefit is there from such a cull?


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

he says he was one snake off the 2000 brown snake mark, you'd think after 1999 times he'd be a little better at it than that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 10, 2007)

It would be good if we could stay focused,
The cowboy needs to be educated in how to do the job properly or 
made to stop.
No animal should have to go through this sort of treatment.
Ignore the negative comments by the likes of
[email protected] and dont bite back as this is what 
will get this thread locked or deleted.
The cute little pics, although amusing,arent relevant to the issue either.
jmo.


----------



## eerin (Dec 10, 2007)

bahahahahahahahah he is a tool

'its gonna get very spicy in here'

so how many broken ribs was that?


----------



## Casey (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's an article about him that should make people cringe, makes me sick

http://www.ballina.info/blog/2007/08/31/the-snakeman-deserves-government-support-page/

Seriously? :?


----------



## jake61 (Dec 10, 2007)

this would of been a great chance for a media story especially landline the agriculture show [if it still airs] or an ABC program directed at farmers.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 10, 2007)

> Here's an article about him that should make people cringe, makes me sick
> 
> http://www.ballina.info/blog/2007/08...-support-page/
> 
> Seriously? :?


Underneath the article you can leave a comment..


----------



## woodzey (Dec 10, 2007)

Love The Way He Dumps It In The Clear Container And Drops It On The Grownd So As It Can See All The People That Have Just Tortured It, Probably Shook It After The Cameras Stopped Rolling, A*se Hole!


----------



## eerin (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha i think he wrote that article and paid someone to say he didnt, and it was published for real.

he is a weirdo gum boot snake torturing freak


----------



## eerin (Dec 10, 2007)

the rat tail slash dred slash ew slash what that is on the back of his head creeps me out too.

poor snake


----------



## jake61 (Dec 10, 2007)

he is like something from the simpsons or a sideshow freak in the 1920s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2007)

jake61 said:


> i would stop to think twice about farmers snake tails. especially when were in a pretty bad drought i wouldnt think the brown snake population to be booming,where exactly lies the problems? are brown snake bites on the rise? have you seen any solid research?


These are people i respect not just people i've met at the pub. As for the drought the northern nsw area has plenty of rain. No water restrictions at all. Elsewhere yes. No research just a trusted word. Also not to you but there is plenty of overlapping habitat in this area. As snakeman said leave it alone so it doesn't get locked and everyone can have a whinge bout the TORTURER. I've seen kids torture a biscuit worse than that.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 10, 2007)

After watching this tool somehow the old shovel doesn't seem as bad, I'd bet it's a quicker death and you wouldn't have to see this idiot parading around.


----------



## the old fart (Dec 11, 2007)

What a TOOL! 
Unfortunately the more he is watched and criticized, only gives him more exposure!
The best way to get rid of him is simply have nothing to do with him!
Like most rubbish if you toss it aside and forget about it, it fades into non existence!

Thats just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

Why does he sit down holding the snake acting like it was hard work and looking like hes going to cry?
He sounds like hes drunk, can hardly understand what hes saying.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh and i thought you werent supposed to wear loose fitting clothes on your arms when handling vens?
What would happen if the snake got loose and went up the undone sleves?


----------



## Khagan (Dec 11, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> Oh and i thought you werent supposed to wear loose fitting clothes on your arms when handling vens?
> What would happen if the snake got loose and went up the undone sleves?



It's ok cause of Snakeman's Bandage Shooter (Spiderman copied Snakeman because Snakeman is obviously the true hero) will stop any snake or venom dead(Pun intended) in its tracks!


----------



## Hetty (Dec 11, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> Oh and i thought you werent supposed to wear loose fitting clothes on your arms when handling vens?
> What would happen if the snake got loose and went up the undone sleves?



Wouldn't be much of a loss.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 11, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Wouldn't be much of a loss.



Haha you're totally right! We could only hope though :lol:.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 11, 2007)

snakeman george
you suck you wierdo


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 11, 2007)

im gonna ring him


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 11, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> The cute little pics, although amusing,arent relevant to the issue either.
> jmo.



awwwwww   8)  Alriiiiiiiiiighty then...... 8)

This is an interesting read, and a few quotes to consider:



> And he does it all voluntarily, only asking for a small donation to cover his petrol costs.



He doesn't seem to be doing it for the money, so you wonder what exactly is his motivation? You'd think the local Bingo hall would be an easier way to have a chat over a cuppa?? 8) Could he really care about the animal but is just clueless in their handling?




> George has also received financial help from the Popular Cafe in Mullumbimby.
> 
> Mr Leary said George provided a fantastic service to the community.
> 
> ...



I'd be thinking long and hard before anyone picks up the phone and starts bagging this guy out. At the moment he's probably the best chance some of these snakes have of surviving - and I know that seems surprising. The best on approach would be a sensible talk about his techniques (maybe he's not fully aware of what damage can be done doing what he does with the tongs? - eg the equivalent of being run-over by a car!). Personally I think he'll be set in his ways as his "technique" has left him bite free after what had been quoted a year ago as:


> George started his snakeman business in November 1996 and in that time has caught nearly 4,500 snakes including 1746 Eastern Browns, 219 Red Bellied Black snakes and 94 Rough Scaled snakes.



The council loves him, the local population seems to love him, I think he's not going to be a big one for listening, but who knows???


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 11, 2007)

The brain power in that video is amazing, what a complete and utter fool!

He looks to me like he has had an 8 hour bender on the grog. What's with the collapsing to his haunches after the 'catch'. 

If he turned up to my house like that, I would die laughing.


----------



## Tsidasa (Dec 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Personally one less brown couldn't do any harm. They have even turned up on the gold coast beaches recently. I'm talking surfers paradise. I think what is needed is a brown snake cull. Before you get all defensive, remember that the red bellie black populatuion is serverely lowered due to cane toads. I'm only talking a once off. If it does not happen things could be pretty bad in years to come.
> Ragin



Even if what you're saying is justified, the mistreatment of an animal is not.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Personally one less brown couldn't do any harm. They have even turned up on the gold coast beaches recently. I'm talking surfers paradise. I think what is needed is a brown snake cull. Before you get all defensive, remember that the red bellie black populatuion is serverely lowered due to cane toads. I'm only talking a once off. If it does not happen things could be pretty bad in years to come.
> Ragin


 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh, Yup! 

Thanks for your contribution, no, really...................Thanks.

Me thinks I hear a banjo aplayin'


----------



## stusnake (Dec 26, 2007)

I cant believe what I saw, U come across footage similar to that of amatures doing foolish stuff but from someone who regards themseles as a 'professional ',my god! 
It makes me wonder what his background is.... Im sure they dont encourage those methods through wires, N.A.N,A, or FAWNA. and we sure dont tolerate it in the parks and zoos.
I just hope that kids who watch that dont see that as 'the way to catch snakes' or we could well see many more bites and fatalities each year.


----------



## HoffOff (Dec 26, 2007)

at 3:18/19 you can see brocken ribs


----------



## Armand (Dec 26, 2007)

omg this guy is a complete freak and yes you can slightly see where the bones are brocken... the thing that really buggers me is that he doesnt care about the snake he only cares about "lookin' like a pro".. just a massive tool tryin to catch snakes but injuring them instead..


----------



## stusnake (Dec 26, 2007)

All of the standing, use of the grapling tool and pining tool was all over done and unnecisary. with a 70-80kg bloke standing on me i think id have broken ribs too.


----------



## Armand (Dec 26, 2007)

haha i dont think i would have brocken ribs i know i will have brocken ribs plus im over double the size of that snake (not length but width) so he must of brocken ribs.. wat a loser (the snakeman)


----------



## alex_c (Dec 26, 2007)

the sad thing is these hippy weirdos who supposedly care about the environment support him personally if i saw him id show him what it feels like to be a snake caught by him :evil: after id stopped laughing at his ridiculous attire that is :lol:


----------



## scorps (Dec 26, 2007)

omg wow its agresive i wonder y


----------



## Mazzie6786 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, the bottle on the fence when he's trying to catch the snake - is that a beer bottle? And I wouldn't exactly say that the snake "tolarated" the whole standing on/jabbing thing, probably more "forced into."


----------



## Armand (Dec 28, 2007)

has anyone tried calling/emailing him yet?? i called him before but then he hanged up on me cause i asked him how many snakes his killed? maybe we should send in this video clip to the RSPCA and see what they have to say..


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

wat a idiot. like standing on the snake and thinks its not going to get angry.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2007)

message deleted by *Baz*


----------



## mattmc (Dec 30, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> How cruel id love to stand on his back and shove a broom into his neck.:x



i agree with this...and he should be put in a room with some hungry aggressive browns as well.

what a BOGAN


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Feb 8, 2008)

Cant watch that again - poor thing


----------



## thals (Feb 8, 2008)

Logan & Allana said:


> God almighty , I just love the way they say it's a bit aggresive/defensive (G I wonder why). If your that dam afraid why do it?. Lol and yes love the bandages on the gloves, you can never be to prepaired for these things, does he actually cry at the end?. Then after all the comotion he's a hero at the end and wraps the poor snake around his neck. :0



My thoughts exactly! That plus the amount of time he took to eventually contain it just ta show off, very disappointing to watch people treating snakes this way


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 8, 2008)

Was the original hobbo looking guy drunk?
It looked like a alcohol bottle on the fence?


----------



## waikare (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea wat a tosser poor snake had no chance with a big meanie like him wish it had off bit him in the *** lol


----------



## Spilota (Feb 9, 2008)

A few years ago there was an article in the local paper about a large Coastal Carpet that was found in our local park, stabbed to death with a screw driver. :evil: Local snake catcher (Geoff Jacobs) said in the article that the snake was completely harmless and whoever was responsible would face a huge fine.


----------



## mitch-DBR (Feb 14, 2008)

Well people has anything been done about this? I think we should all meet sumwer and go for a road trip think about it it would be fun to see this "snake-man" get a good floggin. Are you's up for it or what?


----------



## leijon_morelia (Feb 15, 2008)

What a nutjob... 2000 snakes he said.. half of them were probably dead or dying before he got the job done...
The snake aggressive/defensive?!?!.. noooo.... why would it be that.. surely the snake has no reason to be that... grrr... throw in half a dussin tipans in his flat and see how well he handles that...

//Nick


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone realised that he could (and most likely is) lieing? He probably hasn't caught many snakes, and therefore wouldn't know what he's doing. Also, I seriously doubt he actually cares about the snake, and if the video was another to go by, I'd say he just enjoys the publicity.

Also, when it states in whichever link it was posted by ssssnakeman I believe (if I'm wrong, please correct me) that he is $10 000 in debt, he could be lieing there too. He could be playing advantage to people's sympathy just to get more money.

I don't actually know, but it makes a little more sense than he wants to "help/save" them.


----------



## alpha snake (Feb 15, 2008)

what an idiot, no idea what so ever not happy


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 15, 2008)

*just watched that video*

I am a registered snake catcher for queenslands parks and wildlife and what i just saw was totally unbelievable i dont care how many he has caught he is a total idiot the bandage on his hand was the 1st give away and it just got worse from there .that poor snake i was hoping in a sick way it would bite him teach the idiot a lesson ..i use the jigger and bag system or if they are in a posistion to be easily tailed i use that i dont have them hanging around my neck nor carry on like that its straight into the bag and job done poor things are stressed out without all that carry on .anyway hello to all happy reptile keeping ....redbellybite


----------



## Lewy (Feb 15, 2008)

He should not b allowed to be a snake handler if that's the way he treats the snake he catches 

what a dick head


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

What an absolute idiot. I wonder what he does with them when he gets them home... Bet he doesn't release them alive...


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

So I guess what we can take out of this should be he has caught more than 2000 snakes (browns as he states) and he still doesn't care enough about the to treat them humanely. Why show off. Seems someone doesn't really have many friends if that is all he can do. Mind you the clown with the work boots and the two brooms holding (crushing) the snake should also re-assess his holding technique.


----------



## Eveii (Mar 9, 2008)

*snake killer*

Hi - my name is Eve and I live in the Byron Bay area - I have been a snake handler for 7 years and my partner is a snake handler (over 40 years) and a born and bred Byron-ite ( yes scary I know) - George has been a thorn in our side for many years - I can tell stories that would curl your toes - but what I am after now is to find another YouTube of him - apparently he is 'rescuing' another human from a brown snake in the Sunrise Beach area in Byron - I have heard that in it he is trying to get the video-er to put the camera down - I would love to get hold of this clip and advertise it in the local paper - for too long this man has been terrorising and ripping off Byron folk - he has a huge band of supporters because he scare the b'jingos out of them with his 'this snake will kill you - don't leave the house without a bandage around your wrist' carry-on

I have searched YouTube and cannot find the clip - anyone seen it


fangx

Eve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah old george 
s
n
man
k
e


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2008)

He looks like a wanna be super hero, like his style not !
"O no theres a snake on the road we better call george and tell him the correct location so he can run over it in his state of the art snake patrol first aid kit car killer machine" YEP THIS IS A JOB FOR SSSSNAKE MANNNNN TO THE RESCUE (lets not forget the indian music in the back ground)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2008)

Eveii said:


> Hi - my name is Eve and I live in the Byron Bay area - I have been a snake handler for 7 years and my partner is a snake handler (over 40 years) and a born and bred Byron-ite ( yes scary I know) - George has been a thorn in our side for many years - I can tell stories that would curl your toes - but what I am after now is to find another YouTube of him - apparently he is 'rescuing' another human from a brown snake in the Sunrise Beach area in Byron - I have heard that in it he is trying to get the video-er to put the camera down - I would love to get hold of this clip and advertise it in the local paper - for too long this man has been terrorising and ripping off Byron folk - he has a huge band of supporters because he scare the b'jingos out of them with his 'this snake will kill you - don't leave the house without a bandage around your wrist' carry-on
> 
> I have searched YouTube and cannot find the clip - anyone seen it
> 
> ...


 
Will keep an eye open for the clip Eve 
If I lived near him he would have certainly heard from me by now..
Any information you can provide about him can be sent to me via 
[email protected] or posted here.
Baz


----------



## alex_c (Mar 22, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Will keep an eye open for the clip Eve
> If I lived near him he would have certainly heard from me by now..
> Any information you can provide about him can be sent to me via
> [email protected] or posted here.
> Baz


 seriously something needs to be done about him asap maybe even contact peta etc or a petition to have whatever permits he has revoked im sure we could get enough signatures if we tried. there seems to be quite a few animal welfare and wildlife groups in his area. maybe even get the irwins etc involved.

http://www.heartofbyron.org.au/directory/animals.html


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 22, 2008)

WHOEVER said the brown snakes need to be culled is as stupid as the ******** George the snake man ! for goodness sake why blame the poor animal HUMANS MOVE INTO ANIMALS TERRITORY where then are the snakes suppose to go? you morons that think like that need to move into a concrete block away from nature and you dont deserve to have any as pets....:evil:......just because its a venomous snake dont mean it needs to be culled !!!! i get so pee'd off ! I am a licensed snake catcher my only interests when i get called to a job is 1 my safety 1st and 2 the safest and most non invasive way of getting the snake into my bag .......I only get money for my fuel I dont make a profit my time is free Iam dedicating my time to save a snake from a stupid human who,s thinking is KILL IT ..........that George the snake man is an embarassment to all professional snake catchers ..........If I turn up and find that Iam dealing with a highly ven I go through a safety talk with the person that rang me .like :make sure either my mobile works or the land line is in working order,that in the case of me getting bitten I show the person where my 1st aid kit is and how to apply it if needed and when ringing 000 tell them that a licensed s/c has been bitten by an identified EASTERN BROWN so the hospital knows b4 I get there what anti -venine to have ...common sense is the 1st key to sucessful snake catching ....everything after that is concentrating on the reptiles movement etc .and I dont carry on after the snake is bagged like a friggen ape ....most times I find the people want to ask you questions which if I can answer 100% acuratly I will or I will tell them I can find out and get back to them .........and usually after they have a chat they realise that the venomous have just as much right to life as any other animal.........RBB


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 22, 2008)

if you watch the snake is dead when he throws it around his neck and trys to mesure it
no snake is that limp and quiet when being handled especially an exeptionally large and pissed off eastern brown the snake in the tub at the end is a different animal

all i can say is that if i ever got my hands on him his arms and knees would be bending both ways and then there would be an amusing youtube video about his ordeal


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2008)

i didnt have my speakers on, but why the heck is he just standing on it... he is fat too so i wouldnt be surprised if it did die


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2008)

i would have thought that he would get in trouble for stuff like this...
its pretty skrewed up


----------



## Lamia_in_love (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all.

I've only been interested in snakes for a couple of years, ever since i went on my first holiday to Byron Bay and saw my girlfriend's dad rescue a large carpet from the tree above their guinea pigs  I thought it was the most beautiful animal i'd ever seen. 
Now my Girlfriend and i have moved to the Byron area, for her to be close to family and for me to be close to the snakes. I'm a volunteer at Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary and I'm looking at doing venomous handling courses and all the relevant stuff to rescue snakes (and do it with the snake's best interest in mind) I'm not an expert at all, but i want to be some day! 

My girlfriends parents have had him out to catch a brown, and he slammed its tail in a door (accident?) cutting the tail clean off. he then put it, bleeding, in a box with six or so other browns. They don't use him anymore. everyone I've talked to around here has a negative opinion of him.


----------



## s_vivo (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe a call to A Current Affair / Today Tonight maybe in order, they are always desperate for stories and have the ability to sensationalise everything beyond reality. If they run with then maybe one of the relevant authorities might become a little more interested in either reprimanding him or re-educating him on correct techniques ect. I will send an email with some links to them and let you know if I hear anything back.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 4, 2008)

damn it nail this wierdo!!!!!!


----------

